# Mary Jo Juana



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Keeping with Karl's topics  I am curious how many have tried, or currently still use marijuana. As anyone who has read any of my posts on the topic know, I am all for legalization of pot and have tried it in my time, though I do not currently nor have any time recently used it. Overall it seems to make me rather paranoid, which I am already paranoid enough, dont need any help with that :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I tried it several times in my teens, but I have no plans of ever doing it again.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

i lurves me sum maryjane


----------



## ankshus (Jul 13, 2007)

I smoke daily, mostly alone. Dealer lives a block away :cig


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've probably smoked a pound or two. (not all at once. )
Haven't touched it in over five years, and have no plans to ever again.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I've probably smoked a pound or two. (not all at once. )
> .


Yeah I would assume not Inturmal :lol :lol :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have smoked it a couple of times. My friend bought some to school once (her mum used to sell it) and we smoked a bit. My sister smokes it daily (or near enough) and i have tried some of her stash - only the one time though. On both occassions it burnt my throat :troll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I smoke once or twice a month.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Never


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I "tried" it once only if taking just one hit off a joint and then coughing a lot counts. Obviously, one puff isn't going to do anything, so I'd have to say NO, even though I did if you really want to get technical. I smoked pot in the same sense that parents served their kids alcohol when they gave a capful of NyQuil for a cold back when it was 40 proof.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I took a few hits off of my cousins joint once.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

When I was dating my favorite loser, he had some so I tried it a few times, then we proceeded to have the best sex ever all night...no wonder it was hard letting him go.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I spent a large percentage of my time from 1981 to 1987 stoned.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I've tried it, but I can't continue the habit because I have no idea where to buy it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never tried it and have no plans to.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Never tried it but would like to. I just don't know how to go about getting some at the moment. Do you have to know cool people and be involved socially with them? Hopefully I'll get the chance to be offered some when I start my course next semester. As I said in another post I've just got to stop being so shy and quiet. Maybe smoking weed would help stop the images I get in my head.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

never tried it


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to enjoy it as a kid, but it tends to make me anxious and stupid. Since I am both of that to begin with, it just doesn't seem like a good idea anymore, and I haven't had any in years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never tried it, no plans to. That stuff gets in your hair! :eek


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like to. I have no idea how to procure it, having sa so no social circle and all. I might have to wait for the day that it arrives in stores.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In short, I have never personally met Mari.....Mari Juana! :haha


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Zephyr said:


> I'd like to. I have no idea how to procure it, having sa so no social circle and all. I might have to wait for the day that it arrives in stores.


I really don't want to try some, but I do wonder how some people here find the stuff.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Qolselanu said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to. I have no idea how to procure it, having sa so no social circle and all. I might have to wait for the day that it arrives in stores.
> ...


I've been wondering that since I arrived at sas four years ago. It's a big mystery, apparently.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've smoked it about a dozen times. I've never purchased, only been offered.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I smoke hydroponic about everyday


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Qolselanu said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to. I have no idea how to procure it, having sa so no social circle and all. I might have to wait for the day that it arrives in stores.
> ...


What's even more puzzling is how 38% of forumers have tried cocaine. That's a hard drug! Don't you have to be hanging out with some pretty shady people to get it?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Not really. Drug use does not necessarily make people "shady". Cocaine is fairly common around here. We don't have meth here... yet. Cocaine is the "hard" drug here behind crack. I don't know why people do coke, but then people probably wonder how I can drink so much beer. 

Anyway, it's not as if the whole forum voted. I imagine less than 38% have tried it, and probably less than 28%.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Qolselanu said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to. I have no idea how to procure it, having sa so no social circle and all. I might have to wait for the day that it arrives in stores.
> ...


I have a friend who gives me some everytime I see him. Only time I ever had to pay for it was from my bro and I got a family discount :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



vicente said:


> What's even more puzzling is how 38% of forumers have tried cocaine. That's a hard drug! Don't you have to be hanging out with some pretty shady people to get it?


No. You'd be surprised at all the "normal" people that consume drugs, hard or soft.. people with jobs, with their own house, no criminal record, parents, grandparents, etc.

Any connections I had made were done before my SA really kicked in.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



MadLib said:


> Never hang out, but do business. They have lookouts for cops at different points. You're approached if it's safe. You say two words, exchange, and you continue walking. Happens faster than you can look up. Or drive-thru service.


Yeah, but where do these people come from? What I mean by "knowing shady people" is knowing the people who sell street drugs. How do people with SA find these people?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I tried it when I was a kid. Don't want it now, don't wanna be around anyone who's doing it either.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I smoked bud from age 17-23 and was blazed pretty much every day. I would do it again but not as much as I did in my past.. I would try it on a weekend, then maybe a year or two later try it again sort of deal. Bud can be addictive like smoking cigarettes and personally I don't need addictions in my life.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...vitamin C is my drug of choice. My whole mouth hurts like hell, yet I can't stop myself from taking just one more tablet...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've smoked it many times. i'm kind of on a break from it. i plan on doing it again when the time and place is right. (or... when i am in amsterdam this summer.. possibly)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> I tried it when I was a kid. Don't want it now, don't wanna be around anyone who's doing it either.


 :ditto :ditto :ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive never tried it before


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

Becky said:


> I tried it when I was a kid. Don't want it now, don't wanna be around anyone who's doing it either.


I'm just curious: Why wouldn't you want to be around anyone who's smoking pot? Granted, the conversations with stoned people are frustratingly stupid, and even when they're straight, they have a tendency to babble about how wearing hemp sandals is going to change the world... but other than that? It's a very peaceful drug.

So don't you like them because they're doing something illegal, or don't you like them, because they're boring? For me, it would be the second choice.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Never done it, never will!



Nahhhh, just kidding!

Yes, I love the ganja. And I think it has many therapeutic medical potentials that have yet to be ackowledged by the wonderful individuals over at the DEA and FDA.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't used for about a couple years now. I smoked all in high school and beyond, bout 5 years. sa does help in the fact after awhile you have no one to buy from anymore. cutting all ties to people, including your dealers. Though I still believe its safer then being a drunk...I miss my weed....


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

popsandfriends said:


> Never have, nor will. Totally against it. Its hard seeing some of my BEST friends get into it...especially since once day I'll be a cop, and have to bust people like that on the streets, but come home and socialize with people I know do it....they're nice people, but bad choices. I also never felt I needed a reason to be so against it, its called self-confidence.


"Nice people, but bad choices". So, nice people can still make "bad" choices. But who decides if the choice is bad? It is their choice after all, isn't it? From a legal perspective, yes, the choice is bad. But, from a moral perspective, who is to say the choice is bad? As you said, these people are your friends and are nice. They are not criminals. They are not drug addicts. They are friendly and nice. Not trying to dissuade your opinion; only trying to make you look at the issue from a different perspective. If something makes someone happy and it's not ruining their live/environment or yours, then why stop them from doing this? Seems like they have found happiness, while we are still looking for it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People make choices, and are responsible for them - no matter what.
If a guy hooks up (hate that phrase) with Mary Jane, then he has to be willing to pay consequences. Whether we like it or not, Mary Jane is illegal, so you can do time. The stuff can be traced in hair samples - try getting a job with that! I was in shock (drug-free of course) when they snipped a piece of my hair, all the way to the scalp for testing. Before that, it was urinalysis - which also picks it up. It took three to four months before that section of hair matched the rest of my head.

Look what drug use has done for those of us who don't do them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Maybe you used too much? I had way too much one day and just sort of stared off into space for a long time, not really knowing[or caring] what was going on around me, and felt kinda paranoid, but in fairly small amounts it's good...I like to just smoke it once a day or something, makes me feel better, more talkative, more relaxed...I'll never use a large amount at one time again. I didn't like the way that made me feel, plus I think I coughed my lungs up.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Has anybody here ever tried any stuff called Spice? It's similar to marijuana but legal...I don't like it as much though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I assume it's bogus, Little MIss. You can't replicate marijuana, plain and simple.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I tried it and it is actually similar. But yeah the real thing is better.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Has anybody here ever tried any stuff called Spice? It's similar to marijuana but legal...I don't like it as much though.


I've never heard of Spice, but I smoke Salvia pretty regularly and it's legal. Craziest drug I've ever tried, and you can buy it at any smoke shop.

**

Dried leaves of the Salvia Divinorum plant. Psychonauts either smoke or ingest the leaves, which produces an intense psychedelic experience. The experience can be far more intense than LSD, Psylocybin, or other common hallucinogens - total loss of identity is common, along with total loss of reality and environment.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



sean88 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody here ever tried any stuff called Spice? It's similar to marijuana but legal...I don't like it as much though.
> ...


hmm, how much is that stuff? Spice is pretty expensive I think. I didn't buy it, I used somebody else's.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Pot? What is pot?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":7a5cf]Has anybody here ever tried any stuff called Spice? It's similar to marijuana but legal...I don't like it as much though.
> ...


hmm, how much is that stuff? Spice is pretty expensive I think. I didn't buy it, I used somebody else's.[/quote:7a5cf]

Depends where you get it. It can be pretty expensive at smoke shops; in LA it's like 40$ for an eighth. But I get it for cheap because I buy it from the bums at the beach. :yes


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Salvia isn't that expensive, but it's also not that fun. Yeah, it may be crazy, but there isn't really any therapeutic benefit from it. You just feel like you can't move and like you're "stuck". Also, the experience only last a short amount of time (5-10 minutes in most instances). It's very cheap to buy, but I'd much rather smoke bud than salvia.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Speak Easy said:


> Salvia isn't that expensive, but it's also not that fun. Yeah, it may be crazy, but there isn't really any therapeutic benefit from it. You just feel like you can't move and like you're "stuck". Also, the experience only last a short amount of time (5-10 minutes in most instances). It's very cheap to buy, but I'd much rather smoke bud than salvia.


Dude, Salvia is a money burn in LA. lol Lucky you.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Salvia is kind of a college, teenage drug culture phenomena. That doesn't actually make it anything worthwhile. It's just stupid. But at least people get to say "yeah, I tried Salvia and it was trippy". It's stupid, and you are getting ripped off by giving the various retailers your money, along with purchasing any "herbal high" products... usually... with some exceptions.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

BeNice said:


> Salvia is kind of a college, teenage drug culture phenomena. That doesn't actually make it anything worthwhile. It's just stupid. But at least people get to say "yeah, I tried Salvia and it was trippy". It's stupid, and you are getting ripped off by giving the various retailers your money, along with purchasing any "herbal high" products... usually... with some exceptions.


Like I said, I buy from bums. =P


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Salvia is not like marijuana. If you have SA you should be pretty experienced with psychedelic drugs to be doing it. Marijuana is mild and usually relaxing unless your SA creates a negative "paranoid" reaction. Salvia will be much more intense. If you have SA and you really want to try it you should be with a trusted friend at the time imo. It's silly that it is legal but marijuana isn't. That is very misleading.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> It's silly that it is legal but marijuana isn't. That is very misleading.


Is it a newer drug? Sometimes drugs are "legal" for a while until the powers that be catch on and decide to criminalize it. LSD was legal for quite some time in the sixties.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

In my early teens, once in a while I did.

Then when my husband had cancer, I tried to again, he used it for different reasons......I did NOT like it, I would lay on the couch, my breathing would get extremely shallow, it was not a good feeling.

Also, on top of that, I don't know why, but it made me talk like Mickey Mouse!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Bon said:


> Also, on top of that, I don't know why, but it made me talk like Mickey Mouse!


 :lol All it does for me is makes me Ultraparanoid... :hide


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Had a lot of opportunities when I was in highschool, but I always turned it down. The area I live in is like marijuana growing central, and I'd honestly be surprised if less than 90% of the people in my school at the time hadn't at least tried it. Maybe it's like this everywhere else, too-- I have no idea. 

I'm kind of proud that I am at least strong-willed when it comes to these kinds of things. Frankly, I couldn't care less what kind of drugs people do in the safety of their own home, but I just don't think it's right for me. :stu

Don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs, never have sex. I'm pretty much a straight edge without even trying to be. :lol


----------



## Xplash (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



vicente said:


> but where do these people come from? What I mean by "knowing shady people" is knowing the people who sell street drugs. How do people with SA find these people?


You watch to many movies, a lot of dealers are just your regular everyday person. My boy just got busted with coke and he is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. Not violent or shady at all, just likes making easy money.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> Don't drink, don't smoke, don't do drugs, never have sex. I'm pretty much a straight edge without even trying to be. :lol


I'm pretty much the same, minus the opportunities to even try anything.

I'd almost be afraid to let anyone know I'm so innocent. They'd probably think I was really religious or uptight or conservative or something. The reality is the complete opposite...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*

nevermind.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I know someone who has sold pot before, and he's really nice!

:b


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



MadLib said:


> Never hang out, but do business. They have lookouts for cops at different points. You're approached if it's safe. You say two words, exchange, and you continue walking. Happens faster than you can look up. Or drive-thru service.


That's the one thing I love about the ghetto


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, 'cos it NEVER happens in the burbs. :roll


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Strange Religion said:


> Yeah, 'cos it NEVER happens in the burbs. :roll


Since when are there open air drug markets in the suburbs?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Mary Jo Juana*



Xplash said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> > but where do these people come from? What I mean by "knowing shady people" is knowing the people who sell street drugs. How do people with SA find these people?
> ...


I've never bumped into a person who I know is a cocaine dealer. Yet up to 38% of the board members have actually done it. I guess I don't get out often.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

It's the suburbs, it's not like there is an open air drug market, obviously, or someone standing at the corner of their million dollar house infested street. However, there are also drug dealers, but it's a different form of dealing. First off, you gotta know the person, or know someone who knows someone who knows someone who knows the person. Then, you call them up (and gotta mention references, or even show up with that individual, in case of a potential police intervention). Then, you pull up to the kid's house, and do your deal. 

If you're friends, it's obviously different. However, in the suburbs, there are single kids who will supply an entire town, and every kid who wants it will know this. If you want it, you can get it.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah the suburbs are loaded with drugs. People who use drugs are people who are bored and have money, which usually means young suburbanites. But scoring drugs, unless you're integrated socially as you say, is far more of a pain in the *** when compared to the ghetto. And generally in the suburbs, everything costs far more, because the drugs come from the ghetto anyway (except maybe in the case of marijuana, but it varies by region).


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I used to use "Mary Jo Juana" (Mr. Mackey, Penny?) on a somewhat regular basis for several years and I do not have any regrets. I don't have a tale of winding-up in the gutter and redeeming myself while pecking my eyes with a tissue in a twelve-step healing circle, nor did I fry my brain, end up in jail, or go nuts. There was no stereotypical shady character with a weapon skulking in the dark alleys of bad neighbourhoods.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Again, back when I was a dumb-as-a-rock teenager I smoked me some MaryJane. I don't know how many times, five or six, I suppose. :blank


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I tried it once. Wouldn't mind doing it again sometime though...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Never tried


----------



## yesenia08 (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to smoke it all the time haha but recently stopped cuz i got a job


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I've never smoked it.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Makes me too paranoid, I think everybody is messing with me or out to get me. Or sometimes I'll focus on my heartbeat and think that I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now that is messed up, I voted NO - I don't use pot and it says that "I Enjoy it" :no


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I found that I cannot properly answer the poll. You *use *a hammer. You smoke a joint.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Now that is messed up, I voted NO - I don't use pot and it says that "I Enjoy it" :no


I think there is some sort of bug in the older polls. I saw this before, where a poster wrote one thing but the poll said another.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Tried it on two occasions (on two consecutive days). Didn't really get much from it. That was four years ago.

EDIT: glad I'm not the only one to notice that the poll is effed up.


----------

